# Interior design construction



## TheObserver (Oct 4, 2018)

Outdoor Barrier Waterproof Sound Deadners Fiber Sound Barriers

SoundBarrierFence is a leading and profession manufacturer of*sound absorbing blankets*and sound barrier fence products for over 7 years. Our company insist to the quality first, reputation is important, management oriented, sincere service business philosophy. We have excellent manufacturing facility, a united and capable team, equipped with rich and skilled production experience.

Out door Barriers Waterproof Sound Deadening Fibre Noise Barrier
1).Available in 13mm and 17mm thick
2).Environmental friendly
3).Heat insulation
4).Sizes: 2400*1000mm

Sound Barrier Products

Industrial Sound Barrier Fence Sound Insulation Barrier Sound Barrier
Piano Room Solid Color Wall Decoration Pet Sound Barrier for Construction Site
Various Models Factory Directly Sound Barrier for Absorption Air Dryer
Sound Barrier Moistureproof Rubber Foam Noise Insulation Rubber Foam Felt

The application of our Flexible Industrial Sound Barrier Fence for Sound Insulation includes jack hammers noise, noise enclosures, civic engineering sites, sound barrier curtain, acoustic absorption curtain, drilling rigs and pile drivers, used as road fence barrier, sound absorption liner to treat existing enclosures, and so on.

SoundBarrierFence was established in 2011, which is a professional*sound barrier material*fence production factory. Our vision is to improve our own brand's quality and reputation and to be one of the best OEM factories in this field, and set up good sales net in the domestic and overseas market. Our qualified staff is standing by to deal with your orders.

Tag: acoustic fence panels cost, commercial fencing sydney, sound reducing fencing, sound deadening fencing

Visit:*http://www.soundbarrierfence.com/Sound-Barrier-Material.html



Sent from my POWER P1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HomeDrywall&Painting (Oct 4, 2018)

Awesome

We do sound proofing too but mostly use DPC and RC-1. Will look at this more.


----------



## BennieUnill (May 27, 2019)

*Welcome to OWS.MY - Home*

Welcome to OWS.MY - Home More info...


----------



## edfence (Jun 5, 2019)

Nice - I could use some soundproofing at one of my properties next to the highway.


----------



## BennieUnill (May 27, 2019)

*301 Moved Permanently*

301 Moved Permanently More info>>>


----------



## Puhovpeny (9 mo ago)

It isn't easy to make the sound insulation good. Is it still possible to order good sound insulation from you?


----------



## Dinnyrishell (9 mo ago)

Good afternoon. Now we are also looking for sound insulation for our new home. Since I sometimes play the piano, I don't want it to interfere with my family. And because our house is new, a lot needs to be done for the convenience of our family. We are currently selling our house in another state and ordered staging for homes to make the house look a little more attractive to buyers. After the sale of the old house, there will be money for the arrangement of a new one. That's when we plan to do some things like sound insulation.


----------

